# Field & Animal Round yardage markers?????



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

We have the round concrete "steps" (for a lack of a better word) for yardage markers. They are approx 10"-12" round and 2" thick. We paint them every year as it wears off due to use, dirt and sun.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

using pavers or blocks makes it easy to mow, but the worst part is that i found was that the rain splatters dirt on them and the leaf litter covers them. if set in areas that get lots of water, they can get buried or sink.

you can use stakes of any type. wood blocks on end, bricks on end or anything you can come up with to make a marker.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Cinder-brick painted and labeled is durable and cheap. (like me) :becky:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Parts of our range is in a big sand pit.
It changes with every rain.
Therefore, markers embedded in the ground wasn't going to work.
We used 1/2" PVC pipe with caps on each stake, and an ear tag for cattle attached to it with the yardage painted on it.
White tags for Field stakes, Red for Hunter, and Yellow for Animal stakes.


----------



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

We use patio blocks that we paint for field, hunter and animal with the yardage marked on them. We also put signs on each target with all the yardages if a block gets covered you can at least go back and look at the sign.The PVC pipe and tags sound like a good idea.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i went with what we had available.

since my club is primarily a 3D club, we had oodles of rebar pieces. rooting around, i found some rebar caps.

cleaned and prepped them for some rustoleum plastic paint, cut some numbers on the vinyl cutter, and a quick shot of clear coat, and this is what i ended up with. i glued the rebar caps with liquid nails. used a pilot rod to make the holes and then just slid them in.

much easier than blocks to make adjustments when checking distances with a tape.


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all of the ideas! I have a guy that works at a plant that mfg. patio stones. Hopefully we can get blems for very little cost.

Since we are planning to put 2 different courses on the same 14 butts, I have been trying to blueprint each of the 14 lanes to see it work on paper. The rules are like pealing an onion, lots of layers!!!! With the help of some AT members I found out there is a standardized color code which is very helpful to know, but not easy to find in print on the NFAA website. I wish I could find an existing course thats set-up correctly to see it and shoot it. The NFAA website braggs about all of the affiliated clubs, but nothing on their website that even lists them. I keep thinking we must be totally nuts for even trying to make this work when most of the members have never shot Field Archery. The one who have, haven't done it for 15-20 years.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Varmint, most of the clubs in california use concrete core samples taken by labs on construction and highway projects. these core samples are usually discarded after 28 days and are there for the asking. They are usually approx. 6" diameter by 9-10 inches long. They are buried with about 1" exposed, then painted and marked.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Varmint,

Probably too far for you guys just to take a trip, but in Newbury, OH (middle of Geauga County, NE Ohio) is Punderson State Park, it has a 14 target field course setup that is free to use, and you could do it whenever you wanted too.

http://friendsofpunderson.com/Pages/ArcheryPage.html

I also just recently went and shot a Field/Hunter round at Lake Milton Fish & Game Club in New Berlin, OH. They have another one of these shoots on August 5th. 

http://lakemiltonfishandgameclub.com/events.html

Again, no idea the travel time you would have involved in either of these two places, but they are there. As far as what they use to mark yardages, Lake Milton had wooden stakes, and Punderson has patio stones.


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for everyones help! Big thanks for the link to Punderson State Park, the pictures are trully worth a thousand words.


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

We put in a 14 target field course at Goodyear Wingfoot archery club just outside Akron, Ohio. We have a summer league, but do not have shoots. The range is not open to the general public, for one must be a member. We do not have any formal cement markers, but intend to put those in. Right now, we are using surveyor's flags and our yardages are marked on our scorecards.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

hdracer said:


> We have the round concrete "steps" (for a lack of a better word) for yardage markers. They are approx 10"-12" round and 2" thick. We paint them every year as it wears off due to use, dirt and sun.


They're 8". The only reason I know is because I built them. There are probably better options out there but we went with these when building the course simply because of the cost. There are around 110 blocks if you put one in for each of the field, hunter, animal, youth, and cub distances. I was able to build all of these for less than $40.















I bought 8" diameter Quikrete Quik Tubes and cut them to 2" rings on my table saw. I put a plastic sheet down on my garage floor, spread the rings around on the plastic, and then mixed and poured concrete from 80lb bags. It took about 11 or 12 bags total.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

varmintvaporize said:


> ... There isn't a Field course within 100 miles of us that I know of.


There are 6 field courses that I'm aware of in Ohio, though you're probably right that many aren't within 100 miles. The Ohio Archers Association will host our state field championship in Wilmington on July 21 & 22. All are welcome. Here's a link to the registration form.

Here's some more information from our last newsletter.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

JPE said:


> They're 8". The only reason I know is because I built them. There are probably better options out there but we went with these when building the course simply because of the cost. There are around 110 blocks if you put one in for each of the field, hunter, animal, youth, and cub distances. I was able to build all of these for less than $40.
> 
> View attachment 1405786
> View attachment 1405789
> ...


Didn't know that, Jeremy. They hold up quite well, though. This year a couple got pushed up by the ice but only a couple. I'll be up at the course on/off this week to do some trimming and grass cutting. I plan on getting the animal targets done next Sunday.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

varmintvaporize said:


> Since we are planning to put 2 different courses on the same 14 butts, I have been trying to blueprint each of the 14 lanes to see it work on paper. The rules are like pealing an onion, lots of layers!!!! With the help of some AT members I found out there is a standardized color code which is very helpful to know, but not easy to find in print on the NFAA website. I wish I could find an existing course thats set-up correctly to see it and shoot it. The NFAA website braggs about all of the affiliated clubs, but nothing on their website that even lists them.


I'm not sure why you are saying you plan to put two different targets on the same 14 butts. The Field round is built around a 14-target unit, and if you want to shoot 28, just go around it twice. MAYBE you are talking about laying it out for both Field and Hunter. That is easy to do also. There IS a layout guide on the NFAA website, look in the "Documents" section the document is named, "Range and target guidelines for NFAA rounds". Here is a link: http://fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/635-2008827-Range and target guidelines for NFAA rounds.pdf


----------



## BugZ (Feb 28, 2004)

I went to a field range last weekend and thier markers are a 6" long pieces of 2"x2" angle welded in the center to a piece of rebar. They are visible and easy to set.


----------

